# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật khách sạn và tour tuần này hơi khác một chút. Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một số khách sạn ở Bangkok cho những bạn sẽ du lịch cùng bạn bè và gia đình vào Tết này. Và những chia sẻ kinh nghiệm của Đội ngũ Didau trong việc chọn đúng khách sạn cho kỳ nghỉ. Tour mới cho những bạn đang có ý định du xuân ở nước ngòai. Tòan những thông tin hữu ích. Đừng bỏ qua nhé!  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Muine Bay Resort - “ Chương trình Giáng Sinh”*

Giá: 3.108.000VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với bữa sáng hàng ngàyTiệc buffet Giáng Sinh cho 2 người vào tối 24/12Bánh Noel đặt vào phòng đêm 24/12Tiệc trà và bánh ngọt tại Pool Bar từ 15h00- 17h00Miễn phí sân và vợt tennis từ 7h00 - 17h00Miễn phí Shuttle Bus từ resort đến nhà thờ Mũi Né và ngược lạiThuế và phí phục vụ

*Lưu ý: Khuyến mãi này chỉ áp dụng khi bạn đặt phòng trực tiếp với Resort

Chương trình áp dụng từ 23/12 - 25/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Aniise Villa Resort, Ninh Thuận*

Giá phòng: (Bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế và phí phục vụ)
Standard room: 1.000.000 VND/phòng/đêmStandard Villa: 1.500.000 VND/phòng/đêmPresident Villa: 5.000.000 VND/phòng/đêm


Tọa lạc trên bãi biển Ninh Chữ, Aniise Villa Resort được thiết kế và trang bị hiện đại nhưng vẫn rất gần gũi với thiên nhiên, phòng nghỉ với đầy đủ các tiện nghi, có hồ bơi, sân tennis. Nếu những địa điểm như Mũi Né, Nha Trang luôn đông đúc vào những kỳ nghỉ thì Ninh Thuận có thể là nơi để bạn trốn những không khí náo nhiệt đó.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Khách sạn ở Bangkok, Thái Lan*

Nếu bạn đã đặt những chiếc vé máy bay cùng gia đình và bạn bè đến Bangkok du lịch vào dịp Tết tới đây thì hãy tham khảo vài khách sạn mà Didau gợi ý xem sao. Hoặc nếu không chọn được khách sạn nào ưng ý thì hãy xem qua kinh nghiệm chọn phòng khách của Đội ngũ Didau ở bên dưới để chọn cho mình một khách sạn phù hợp khách nhé!

*Khaosan Baan Thai*

Giá: từ 8$/người

Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí khá tốt, chỉ mất 10 phút đi bộ đến đường Khao San, phòng sạch sẽ và nhân viên ở đây thì rất thân thiện. Giá cũng rất phù hợp với các bạn du lịch bụi

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Bhiman Inn*

Giá: từ 29$

Nằm tại trung tâm Bangkok, gần các điểm tham quan. Đây có lẽ là sự lựa chọn vừa phải về nhu cầu và túi tiền.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sky Inn Hotel*

Giá: từ 39 USD

Nằm ngay trong khu Sukhumvit, khu mua sắm sầm uất của Bangkok. Từ đây rất dễ dàng để đi lại xung quanh, dễ ăn chơi hơn.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sivalai Place, Bangkok*

Giá: từ 45$

Các bạn đi du lịch bụi sẽ không thích mức giá này. Tuy nhiên, nó lại là một lựa chọn khá hay mà Didau muốn giới thiệu với các bạn. Phòng như một căn hộ nhỏ, có đầy đủ các tiện nghi đơn giản cho bạn sử dụng: bàn ăn, nhà bếp và đồ dùng nhà bếp để bạn nấu ăn. Nếu các bạn đi nhóm khoảng 4 người, có thể mua vài món về nấu ăn. Hơn nữa hiện khách sạn cũng đang có chương trình khuyến mãi với giá rất đáng để lựa chọn!  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Kinh nghiệm chọn khách sạn*

Rất nhiều các bạn trẻ sẽ đi du lịch ở nước ngòai trong vài tuần hoặc tháng tới, vì vậy mà chúng mình nghĩ có thể chia sẻ cho các bạn một số kinh nghiệm về việc chọn được đúng khách sạn/resort ở một thành phố mới và lạ. Nếu bạn chưa từng đến đó thì thật khó để chọn đúng chỗ... Đội ngũ Didau (và hầu hết các thành viên Didau ở đây) đã đi rất nhiều nơi trên thế giới, do đó chúng mình sẵn sàng giúp đỡ. Đây là vài kinh nghiệm sẽ giúp bạn có thể tìm đuợc đúng nơi mình cần cho kỳ nghỉ của bạn. 

*1) Vị trí*

BẠN muốn ở đâu? gần khu mua sắm, gần biển, gần khu vui chơi về đêm hay gần những trạm xe búyt, tàu để dễ di chuyển... Thực hiện việc tìm kiếm của bạn trước, nếu nơi ở của bạn nằm đúng khu vực thì kỳ nghỉ của bạn sẽ tuyệt vời hơn, dễ dàng hơn. Nhìn vào bản đồ của nơi bạn sẽ đến và đọc xem đâu là những vị trí thu hút khách du lịch và thường được lưu trú nhiều nhất. 

*2) Ngân sách của bạn ra sao?*

90% lời nhận xét là đúng rằng: “tiền nào của đó”- nếu bạn đi đến một thành phố lớn như Bangkok nhưng bạn chỉ muốn trả 15$ - 20$ cho phòng khách sạn của thì chỉ có những thứ cơ bản. Tương tự như vậy, nếu bạn trả khỏang 150$, sẽ có hồ bơi, phòng gym, nhà hàng đẹp, tầm nhìn đẹp và các trang thiết bị hiện đại. NHƯNG, nếu bạn may mắn, bạn có thể trả ít hơn nhưng lại ở một nơi cực kỳ tốt. Đó cũng là một trong những công việc của Alehap, giúp các bạn tìm thấy những nơi giống như vậy 

*3) Những hình ảnh, lời giới thiệu, lời nhận xét.*

Xin lỗi các bạn, nhưng hầu hết các khách sạn không chính xác giống như những gì mà bạn nhìn thấy qua hình ảnh hoặc giới thiệu mà bạn đã đọc đuợc về nó. Và thỉnh thoảng thì những lời nhận xét cũng không phải là thật. Vì vậy hãy đọc, nhìn hình ảnh một cách cẩn thận và lấy ra nhận xét của cá nhân bạn ví dụ như: đó không thể là phòng Park View (nhìn ra công viên) nếu không có công viên nào gần đó được chụp trong hình :-p. Hình cũ hay mới? Những lời nhận xét nghe có thật không hoặc nó được nhận xét từ khi nào?

*4) Bạn sẽ đi du lịch cùng với ai?*

Bạn cần chọn khách sạn phù hợp với phong cách và hành trình của bạn. Và rất dễ dàng để nhận biết nếu là một khách sạn thường dành cho những người đi công tác, cho tuần trăng mật hay dành cho gia đình... Nếu bạn muốn tiệc tùng với những người bạn thì đừng nên ở khách sạn thường dành cho những cặp ở trong tuần trăng mật. Chọn đúng nơi sẽ làm cho kỳ nghỉ của bạn thỏai mái hơn rất nhiều

----------

